# The good and the bad.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

The bad being, my main source of cooking will be shut down shortly. Meaning my woodstove. The good is, I won't be freezing my ass off hauling wood to feed the bastard. The bad is, it's crockpot city, but the good is the grill grts some long overdue use. Lifes always been one big trade off.


----------

